# .
,      0      .      4 ,       0  . 4   ,       1 .   6   ?
   3 (   )     ?         4  6     .

----------

4   ,     . ,  12013
 412

----------

,    ,       4        ?         ,    ,   ,     4 ?

----------

,     4 .      .
 1.           1 .
       4 ,     ,    ?

----------

. ..         (  , ).    .

----------


## 77

!

      .      ( ),     ( 0%).     ,    ,      ( 18% - 113 .).     .      113 .,     ,   4 ?    ,        ?

   !

----------

> ,      ( 18% - 113 .).


       ?

----------


## 77

> ?


    ,    .

----------

0%.    18   ..     4 ,   ,    .

----------


## 77

..      113 .       ?

   !  :Smilie:

----------

113 .  .

----------


## 77

> 113 .  .


 ,     !  :Big Grin:

----------

!   ,     ,   ?
 4  2012    .    0%    .   3        ( . 6.1).   ,     1 600 000 ,   -  - 200 000 

      1  2013 .   4  :   2 ( )  1 600 000 ,     3 ( )  200 000 . ? 

,   .  ,  ,   4 .  2  3 ,     5,       200 000 .      ,        !

   !

----------

> !


   5   .

----------

> 5   .


!! ,    ,  ))        ,  !

----------


## Z0L0TK0

.        0%  .     .
1.      ?      3 ,         4 (   0%). 
2.        ,      ?

----------

1   ,   .      
2

----------


## Z0L0TK0

.
(    ,     .)
1. ,     .   :   .       3    .  4  (        0%)       .

 ,          ,    .  ,  ,      :Embarrassment:

----------

*Z0L0TK0*,

----------


## Z0L0TK0

:Dezl:

----------

,    ! 
       .   ,   ,   ! , ...
1 :     .    1  2013.   4       0%  4 . 2012 ., ? 
2.        ,   . "  ", ?

   - : 
1.  1  "    ",   ,     ,   .
2.  6 ".  "  -   ,      ,    1 ?
3.     , !    ".     "?  ,    ,         ?
4.  8            ,     1?

,    ,       :Dezl:  :Dezl:  :Dezl:

----------

!        6  ?      ,    ?!

----------

180   .

----------


## a

.          .    ,    )))      .      .     4         ?           (     ).      ,          1 . 2014          4 ?            . (-  )

----------

4    4 
 1 ,     

 4     ,    (    )   100  3

----------

> 4    4 
>  1 ,     
> 
>  4     ,    (    )   100  3


 )))   ,    ,    4 ?   ?

----------

,   4
  ,

----------


## OlgaBuch

.     .  .  4  -   010  35000.            .3 ""  . 130      ,   . ???

----------

> .     .  .  4  -   010  35000.            .3 ""  . 130      ,   . ???


   .     1  2.0       /   /.  3-       .

----------

OlgaBuch,  ,     -     .   130   .           4.

----------


## OlgaBuch

, .

----------


## tsuki

.
          .      .    ""    . ..   ,  ,          ,      ,   . ,      . , ,      ? ,     .

----------

> .
>           .      .    ""    . ..   ,  ,          ,      ,   . ,      . , ,      ? ,     .


            .     .          .    .       5%   ,         .       ,      .

----------


## AnnaSem

, .
   ..  1 -      65 000  .      .     ,     ?

----------

> , .
>    ..  1 -      65 000  .      .     ,     ?


   ?     ?

----------


## AnnaSem

.. =0.

----------


## AnnaSem

4- . 2013     .

----------

> 4- . 2013     .


   6  ,        0%.      5 .         .

----------

6 ?    ,   



>

----------

> 6 ?    ,


   ,     ?     .

----------


## AnnaSem

> 6 ?    ,


       4-  2013 .   .   1 . 2014 . 
   4- . 2013 .   23 025 075 .,   .  -   - 49 108 .    4- . 2013 .         0,21% (49 108/23 025 075)
:
1.   " "      ""      4- .
2.     .   1-  2014 , :
 4-         (49 108)?
3. ..    -  1- . 2014 .,      49 108  4- , .
             4-     2 " ",  3, 4   .

  .

----------

> .


 ?  ?   " "    (   )?

----------

> ?  ?   " "    (   )?


,     ?      (. 4 . 1.1 . 148  )?

----------

/ ,  .   ,        .        .  7 .         ...




> -


 .




> 4-


 



> 2 " ",  3, 4   .

----------


## AnnaSem

...      .
             ( ).      ,   . 1   ,      ,     ,        .
,    .
 ,      .  ,    4 -          .
   .
    ,   ,  .  ,         7 .
.... .
    ,      4,        .
      ,        , ..      15%.

----------

> ...      .
>              ( ).      ,   . 1   ,      ,     ,        .
> ,    .
>  ,      .  ,    4 -          .
>    .
>     ,   ,  .  ,         7 .
> .... .
>     ,      4,        .
>       ,        , ..      15%.


 ,     ?    .   ,     4,   .      0%   ?

----------


## AnnaSem

,   .... .     .  .
  : "     0%   ".
   3-     18%.
             (  )? 

.

----------

> ,   .... .     .  .
>   : "     0%   ".
>    3-     18%.
>              (  )? 
> 
> .


    ,   7- .     .      4?       .

----------

, !

    .          .
   ,   ,      0%    .
         ( 10 000 ).    .   0%  4    3 .
   ,   4  -   -      (10 000 .)? 
    4    ,          . ?

 ,    ))

----------

> , !
> 
>     .          .
>    ,   ,      0%    .
>          ( 10 000 ).    .   0%  4    3 .
>    ,   4  -   -      (10 000 .)? 
>     4    ,          . ?
> 
>  ,    ))


 .      ?    ?

----------

> 


   ,     ,    2 .?

----------

,.   !

   .      .  -            .

  ,       ))) 
        .    1-2 .
    .      -       (         )
       ? ))

----------

,          ,               .     .

----------

> -


 ?   




> .


   ,       ,     .  ?

----------

> ?   
> 
>    ,       ,     .  ?


(,   ,  2       ,     ,     .)

  ,   .       2 .    1-3 .   2014       . ..      1-3 ,          (-    2012 , -  2013, -  2014) .       ))     ,  .
,         0% ,            .

,              2   . ,        0%,     .    1  4 .            . 
..   ,           ?

----------

,      3   )))  .

----------

> 0%,


 170-      ,   ,  3  .     .

----------

> 170-      ,   ,  3  .     .


     .   . ))

----------


## _

, !!!         
*Z0L0TK0*,         ,  : 1.  3-   3    ,      2     , 3   4      ,             ,      ,     3 ,         ,     4 .    ,  ,   , .

----------

> , !!!         
> *Z0L0TK0*,         ,  : 1.  3-   3    ,      2     , 3   4      ,             ,      ,     3 ,         ,     4 .    ,  ,   , .


        4 .  3-         .    3-,    4-   .    .

----------


## _

> 4 .  3-         .    3-,    4-   .    .


     ,              3 ,   ,       ,    4.          ,          3,       4 ,       3,   ,-  ,     ,

----------

> 3


 .      ,     30.09.,    .




> 3


 ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## _

> .      ,     30.09.,    .
> 
>  ?


  ,    3   ,     2   ,       3,    ,        3    ?

----------

> 2


       93.1-.
      1    3 .   ?

----------


## _

> 93.1-.
>       1    3 .   ?


  ,   ,

----------

090      ,   3- ,   100.         170-172-.

----------


## _

> 090      ,   3- ,   100.         170-172-.


,    ,     , 3-

----------


## _

> ,    ,     , 3-


    , :   /   3 /,    :  4:     3- , ,     ,  3: 130     3    4     .240        130,         ,  ,  ?

----------

> 3


 






> 4:     3-


   104:
_4.      ,         ( ),   ,  , -        (_ 

   ?

----------


## -

17 ,    ,               ,   ,     180    .     ,      .
1.       ? 
2.    5 %.          ?
3.           ,   ?
4.     ,      ?
5.     ,    4         ?
   !!!!

----------

1     - 
2 
3 
4 
5

----------

, ,      .

     4  2016   65 000, 
      9000 ,    .

       .

    4 ?

1.      4    ?
2.    ,   ,    9 000    3  100 ?
3.   ,       4,  020 -  ,  030 -   .,   040-050    .
4.    6,    4  2016? 

 ,    ,          . !

----------

1. 
2-3.   ?
4. .

----------


## NBel

,      0%          . .  01.07.16           0- .       "  "??? !

----------

> 1. 
> 2-3.   ?
> 4. .


   3  2016

----------

> ,      0%          . .  01.07.16           0- .       "  "??? !


,     3    ,       4  2016,     ?

----------

.

----------

